# Win On CD 5 - Problem mit Discman



## pauschpage (4. Juli 2002)

HALLO ! 

Ich habe mit Win On Cd 5 eine CD gebrannt ! Wenn ich dir CD in der Stereoanlage anhöre, läuft alles problemlos !! Aber wenn ich sie im Discman anhöre, ist alles verzerrt ! Was ist da los ? Der Discman funkt 100 %, weil ich habe eine andere CD (von wem anderen) dort probiert !


----------



## Kaprolactam (4. Juli 2002)

Eventül solltest du mal andere Rohline probieren - manche Kombinationen führen zu den merkwürdigsten Fehlern. Ich hatte z.B. schon mal eine Sorte Rohlinge, die hat mein Discman auf ca. 50.000 Touren hochgedreht und sich dann abgeschaltet. *g*

/Kapro


----------

